# Rugged digital camera for travel?



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

I am not a photographer, but I enjoy taking photos while traveling, especially in backcountry settings. I have been using my Pentax K1000 35mm SLR for years, and this camera embodies a lot of my personal preferences for simplicity and ruggedness. I don't have to baby this thing...just toss it in the bag and go.

Alas, the practical photography world is moving to digital, and I am finding it hard to obtain film just anywhere. Does anyone know of a comparable camera in the digital realm? My feature preferences are (in rank order):

1. Ruggedness
2. Price...I can't afford a Leica 
3. must be SLR
4. Simplicity

Thanks!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

If you're an SLR guy you might not want to hear this, but the Canon PowerShot D10 is waterproof, shockproof and cold-resistant. It also has a big LCD screen so it's easy to focus in bad environments (or through goggles). It's pretty good resolution-wise, also (12 megapix).

Best of all, it's cheap, like $300.

For an SLR, my colleague (a planetologist who works some rugged environments) just mentioned the Olympus E1, which is environmentally sealed and has a durable metal body... no idea about the price, though.

DH

Edit: add colleague's comments


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

^ Thanks for the input. I am fairly committed to the dSLR, but only because that's what I'm trying to replace. I'll take a look at the Olympus E1...


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Piscator said:


> ^ Thanks for the input. I am fairly committed to the dSLR, but only because that's what I'm trying to replace. I'll take a look at the Olympus E1...


Great camera and reasonably priced for what it is, but bring your checkbook.


----------



## tempusfugit (Feb 7, 2006)

I am a Nikon guy. The D300, D700, and D3 all have metal frames and are very rugged. For travel, I would seriously consider the Panasonic G1 which has most of the advantages of a SLR, but in a smaller package.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

Dhaller said:


> If you're an SLR guy you might not want to hear this, but the Canon PowerShot D10 is waterproof, shockproof and cold-resistant. It also has a big LCD screen so it's easy to focus in bad environments (or through goggles). It's pretty good resolution-wise, also (12 megapix).


I wasn't going to reply originally as the camera I use isn't an SLR but now the ball's rolling...

I have an Olympus mju770 and it's _exceptionally_ tough. I've broken the spare battery (trodden on in ski touring boots I think) which is kept in the same case but the camera is still going strong. Downsides are suboptimal photo quality and tiny buttons that aren't ideal with thick gloves or mittens. It's waterproof to 10m and crushproof to 100kg -- no lens protrudes so there's nothing to crack there but I think that may also be partially responsible for the disappointing photo quality. Not being able to control the f-stop is a bit poor too.

It doesn't have a viewfinder, only an LCD screen, which is annoying when one needs to conserve power or the sun's too bright to see the screen. That is to say, it's annoying 80% of the time.

Essentially a very expensive but robust point-and-shoot. It's cheaper than getting a new camera every couple of trips.


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their replies. I am still looking for the perfect camera, but that's part of the fun.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Piscator said:


> Thanks to everyone for their replies. I am still looking for the perfect camera, but that's part of the fun.


The new Consumer Reports magazine reviews digital cameras. You might want to check that out.


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

^ Excellent...thanks!


----------



## Fredrik (Jun 11, 2009)

Why not buy a DSLR from Pentax? Then you can use your old 35mm (but it would be a 52,5mm on the DSLR). I have a K100D and it takes very good pictures but would recommend a K10D as it can handle bad weather better. (A bit more expensive than the K100D though.)


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

Fredrik said:


> Why not buy a DSLR from Pentax? Then you can use your old 35mm (but it would be a 52,5mm on the DSLR). I have a K100D and it takes very good pictures but would recommend a K10D as it can handle bad weather better. (A bit more expensive than the K100D though.)


I have thought of that a bit...I got the same recommendation from a fellow traveler while I was in Colorado. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*How about the New Olympus Pen?*

Ok, not SLR, closer to digital rangefinder system, but: Compact, lightweight, interchangeable lenses.... I'm more than tempted, though I have yet to examine in person. For the time being, I'll survive with just my Contax G outfit.


----------

